# 2 Crypts ID



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, can you tell me wich crypts are these?

This is a 10cm crypt

















And this is a big 40cm crypt

















Thanks, best regards

Fernando


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first one looks like C. walkeri, formerly called C. lutea. The second one looks like C. spiralis.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, I thought maybe the second is spiralis.

Regards


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

yup! good call!


----------

